# Check out my BEST HALLOWEEN HORROR SONG: WELCOME TO HELL



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Please let me know what you think! I worked hard on this one.
love, 4est


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Bat Asp!!! I love your style. This is the first I've heard of your work though. Where can one find more?


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

So glad you like it! this is the first creepy song with vocals I ever made. I have a bunch of instrumentals if you are interested.
check out 





or 






There are about 20 more on my youtube channel. HERE:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ForrestJWilson

and if you want to download anything you can check all my songs (and a horror cd with 11 songs including welcome to hell for 3.99 I think here
http://4estbest.blogspot.com/2013/02/all-my-downloadable-songs-in-one-place.html

And I have 5 free downloads here:

http://4estbest.blogspot.com/2013/02/5-totally-free-mp3-downloads-of-my.html

thanks again for the nice words!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

you know as i listened to the whole piece, it really grew on me

its unique and catchy in a weird way ... very creative!

thanks and keep up the gr8 work!

amk


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

really glad you liked it. Thanks for the nice words!


----------

